# Successful Halloween Scavenger Hunt - At home



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

celipops said:


> No, you are not. In fact I embrace that idea.
> 
> Lets say for argument sake they take the time to find all the Witches potion clues as a group. Once they find it all , do a riddle that will leas the kids as a group to the cauldron. Now.. Inside the witches cauldron you can then have 8 envelopes with 8 names that have a riddle you chose for their skill level.
> 
> ...


----------

